# Working in Germany/austria and finding work



## Dale.r (Jun 24, 2014)

Hello there, new topic need some help with if possible. My turkish wife and I are considering a move to Austria or Germany, there are a couple of reasons for this which I won't bore you with, rather i seek help and advice more so on work and finding it.

I know that as I am a UK/eu citizen I can freely live and work in either country, and that as my wife she has right to residency also, so that in itself is not so much the issue. 

I am a painter and decorator by trade, and have been searching painting and decorating jobs/companies around munich,Salzburg and Vienna. 

My wife speaks a fair amount of german however I speak very very little, this of course I plan to change by learning. 
I am more concerned with how much a skilled decorator may expect to earn in Germany, I have had some help with austria but struggling to find up to date forums on Germany and expats in and around munich. 

We would not even think to move before certain I had an income as the main household earner, and so this at the moment seems our main stumbling block. 
Any help would be fantastic 
Thanks
Dale


----------



## 954322 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi Dale, I should imagine that itll be on the basis of between 14 and 20 euro per hour depending on what part of the country and how qualified or detailed the work. There is a tremendous amount of work and not enough people doing it at the moment. I usually have to wait between 4 and 8 weeks to have work done. Most bonafide firms will be booked out 3 months in advance. If you decided to come or want to come on an adhoc basis for a few weeks, do let me know, I can employ you! Best Regards
Oli


----------



## 954322 (Aug 3, 2015)

I should have mentioned I am in the Leipzig area.


----------

